
That “Five Monkeys Experiment” Never Happened - creamyhorror
http://www.throwcase.com/2014/12/21/that-five-monkeys-and-a-banana-story-is-rubbish/
======
creamyhorror
There are a few commenters on the blog page essentially arguing that the
supposed experiment has value as a metaphor which outweighs the negative value
of its non-factuality. Some even attack the "religion of science". A rather
interesting contrast to the scientifically minded commentary I'm used to.

